# Sky tv guide BBC channels



## tiggs (23 July 2012)

Has anyone got the BBC olympic channels showing on their Sky tv guide yet. They are showing on Virgin but I can't see them on my Sky guide


----------



## glitterbug (23 July 2012)

They are on my guide right at the bottom, but no real info as to what they will show just says coverage gets underway with swimming and rowing, nothing about equestrian.


----------



## tiggs (23 July 2012)

Thanks, mine are working now and showing full coverage of all the eventing dressage at the weekend. This must be the first time we have been able to watch all events live.


----------



## xxlindeyxx (23 July 2012)

tiggs said:



			Thanks, mine are working now and showing full coverage of all the eventing dressage at the weekend. This must be the first time we have been able to watch all events live.
		
Click to expand...

I have sky plus and cant see those channels, where are they?, i live in ireland so dont know if the channels are available here. Thanks


----------



## LizzieJ (23 July 2012)

channels 450 onwards, it says 455 will be the dressage on saturday


----------



## xxlindeyxx (23 July 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			channels 450 onwards, it says 455 will be the dressage on saturday 

Click to expand...

Thanks, but i checked earlier and dont have them , hopefully will get them soon or ill be worried ill miss some of the Show jumping .


----------



## LizzieJ (23 July 2012)

Mine show under sports


----------



## NicoleS_007 (23 July 2012)

Mines showing under sports aswell, but do you have to have the sports package to watch those channels?


----------



## xxlindeyxx (23 July 2012)

NicoleS_007 said:



			Mines showing under sports aswell, but do you have to have the sports package to watch those channels?
		
Click to expand...


Just found out that the channels arent available in ireland (gutted). Does anyone in ireland know how ill be able to watch full coverage of the Show jumping events ? thank you.


----------



## Mince Pie (24 July 2012)

Apparently it's on the red button for the Irish


----------



## Shutterbug (24 July 2012)

http://www.sky.com/helpcentre/tv/your-tv-channels-extras/olympics/

"What Olympic Games channels are showing in the Republic of Ireland?

You won't be able to access the extra 24 live channels as the BBC is not the official broadcaster for this region.

Sky+HD RTÉ 2HD (channel 102 on the Sky TV listings) will show a wide range of exciting programmes including the Olympic Games this summer. If you're in the Republic of Ireland you can also access the Olympic Games channels by pressing the red button while watching the standard BBC channels (BBC1, BBC3, BBC One HD and BBC HD"


----------



## trottingon (24 July 2012)

On virgin they are from channel 574 to 597 (HD from channel 550 to 573)

It is sowing a timetable at the mo, but only of womens and mens football on 25th and 26th July.


----------



## xxlindeyxx (24 July 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies, i appreciate it


----------



## Nollaig Shona (25 July 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			Apparently it's on the red button for the Irish 

Click to expand...

Yup, it is, I did some checking last night!


----------

